# Dibrom®



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The insecticide Dibrom® (Naled), according to chemical company ADAPCO, "is diluted in diesel oil to be applied for the control of adult mosquitoes, houseflies, gnats, midges, adult stable flies and certain other nuisance insects in residential areas, municipalities, woodlands, livestock pastures, feed lots, and pastures including dairy cattle".

They spray it in the town I live in to get rid of mosquitoes. Next week will be this year's first application. Not many mosquitoes this year; an early spring followed by a couple of late frosts. 

It's been a banner year for bees and butterflies, but this will be the end of them for a couple months. Dangit.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting Goob. 

A couple weeks ago, I watched a PBS special on the building of the Panama Canal. More than anything else, mosquitoes slowed the construction. The constant torment and spread of disease was paramount. So the contractor declared war on the mosquitoes. Similar approach - they poured diluted petroleum on every puddle of standing water they could find. It killed off any eggs that had been laid and problem solved. The canal went forward.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Nothing like a little organophosphate to cure what ails ya’. I don’t think there has been a filled out ear of corn grown in this valley for years. Nothing left to pollinate anything.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Interesting Goob.
> 
> A couple weeks ago, I watched a PBS special on the building of the Panama Canal. More than anything else, mosquitoes slowed the construction. The constant torment and spread of disease was paramount. So the contractor declared war on the mosquitoes. Similar approach - they poured diluted petroleum on every puddle of standing water they could find. It killed off any eggs that had been laid and problem solved. The canal went forward.


Yeah, they say as many die from mosquitoes as from battle in many wars. Well the skeeters can kill people. But I just don't don't see alot of people outdoors anymore in the summer with the exception of baseball, soccer and the kids that live in my perennial flower gardens.

I seen an Elfin today. First one I ever seen in my yard. The butterflies will be fine, there's thousands of square miles of wide-open spaces, butterfly habitat, out of the spray zone. Kinda nice to have so many, and so many different varieties, in the yard.

Our mosquito spraying pilot, we call him the Yellow Baron, carries a map of all the bee hives so he can steer clear of them. And they try their best to spray on calm evenings to prevent over-spray.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We got another strafing Friday night, after dark. Makes sense, it's County Fair and Rodeo time.

Didn't seem to hurt the butterfly population any. Still zero, same as it was after the last spray job. 

In 3 days the hummingbird population on our feeders went from about 15 to 5, coincidence I guess.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I say it's global warming and we should put the blame squarely on Obama! 

On a serious note. Is this something that just started happening, or is this the norm for Evanston?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They've been aerial spraying Evanston for mosquitoes as long as I can remember, 30 years or so. 



The maker of Dibrom says the chemical "allows over stimulation of the insect's nervous system causing muscle twitching, convulsions, paralysis, and eventually death." .......uh, similar to Mrs Goob's chili.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

28 people have died from West Nile disease this year in the USA. The disease is passed on from mosquitoes, so we better keep spraying, and besides, the butterflies are back.



I haven't seen a honey bee here since 2003.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I haven't seen a honey bee here since 2003.


I have about a hundred extra wasps at my place if you'd like a few. The littler suckers love to float on my dogs' water all day long. Can't help you with the bees or butterflies.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They are spraying entire counties in Texas:

http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/2012/08 ... =(referral)|utmcmd=referral|utmcct=/&__utmv=238145375.|8=Earned%20By=msnbc%7Cus%20news%7Cweird%20news=1^12=Landing%20Content=External=1^13=Landing%20Hostname=www.msnbc.msn.com=1^30=Visit%20Type%20to%20Content=Internal%20to%20External=1&__utmk=261130830


----------

